# Weird Tree Growth



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey guys, while deer hunting this past weekend on state land, I came across this tree. It's some kind of pine, I can't tell the differences in them, but it had this weird growth on the side. I wouldn't call it a burl, because it wasn't round. I only took one picture but it looked the same on all 3 side. What do you think it is?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Not all burls are round. It looks like a burl to me.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Looks like an ear lobe. Maybe the tree was listening to you.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I think I'd be chainsawing that off and painting the tree so the tree wont be hurt.


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

Be wise!!
I read recently about a couple of guys harvesting these for their value being arrested. Trouble was they were on park land. And were too lazy to treat the tree afterwords to prevent damage. 
It's got to be beautiful inside! Thank you for the post:yes:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Da Aardvark said:


> I think I'd be chainsawing that off and painting the tree so the tree wont be hurt.


You wouldn't be doing that on state land !!!!
If so I'd have a ton of it. There's burls all over the place here that I can't touch. Ugh it's hard to walk past it without holding a chainsaw. Lol


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Looks like the tree got the last hunter to come by in a headlock! Be careful out there. :laughing:


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

It was very tempting to try and cut it off but it's on state land and with it being opening weekend of gun season here, there's DEC officers all over. 
I can't think of how I would cut it into bowl blanks.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

BigJoe16 said:


> It was very tempting to try and cut it off but it's on state land and with it being opening weekend of gun season here, there's DEC officers all over.
> I can't think of how I would cut it into bowl blanks.


That's when you go back there at night with a hand saw. Lol


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Dominick said:


> That's when you go back there at night with a hand saw. Lol


Don't give me any ideas. It's an hour and a half drive from my house so it's not worth driving there over one. But I'm sure I can some more


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

BigJoe16 said:


> Don't give me any ideas. It's an hour and a half drive from my house so it's not worth driving there over one. But I'm sure I can some more


Sure it is. Your not going to be able to sleep if you don't. Lol
Kidding. Don't get yourself into trouble. It's not worth it. 
There's always a burl somewhere else.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok, who knew it was state land?
I'm not out to doing "illegal" but if it was something I saw in the woods, and I could get it...legally...it would be in my trunk.


----------

